# His sex drive blew off his rational mind



## kyotan

大家好。

I'd like to say "His sex drive blew off his rational mind."
性欲のせいで理性がぶっとんだ

Is it 他性欲吹散他的理性?
我的汉语不好。Please let me know how you will say it.

谢谢。


----------



## brofeelgood

You've been coming up with some strange expressions lately. 

Here's one option: 性欲把他的理智冲得烟消云散.


----------



## kyotan

谢谢回复！The more memorable the sentence, the more memorable it is. Hehe.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

他的脑子里全是精液


----------



## hx1997

性欲冲昏了他的理智。

Actually there's a slang that says exactly this, namely 精虫上脑.


----------



## Skatinginbc

「精蟲上腦」可也理解為: 他的精蟲爬上大腦, 控制了大腦的運作。
「腦子裡全是精液」彷彿是說: 他腦裡想的都是男人的精液。 同性戀嗎？


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> 「精蟲上腦」可也理解為: 他的精蟲爬上大腦, 控制了大腦的運作。
> 「腦子裡全是精液」彷彿是說: 他腦裡想的都是男人的精液。 同性戀嗎？


我琢磨了一下，确实容易误会！（BTW我这次琢磨也仅花了几秒钟哦！@Skating）


----------



## brofeelgood

說到跟精子有關的，福建話有一句很恰当 - 「潲衝腦」。

之前稍微討論過: Taiwanese Hokkien: 潲 /siâu/


----------



## coolfool

What happened at the very moment was the little head dictated the big head.


----------



## Youngfun

大头被小头控制


brofeelgood said:


> You've been coming up with some strange expressions lately.


After all he's Japanese. Just kidding, kyotan, it's a stereotype.


----------



## SuperXW

coolfool said:


> What happened at the very moment was the little head dictated the big head.


此刻的他用老二思考/用小弟思考。


----------



## coolfool

I just follow suit and can prove it isn't my original creation:

1. You know, Paul, I understand from my experience in rape cases that some men have difficulty controlling their urges. But you guys should try to think with the big head, not the little head. – _The General's Daughter_ by Nelson DeMille

2. Sometimes your little head lets you know what your big head is feeling. Just because you can’t keep it up and penetrate doesn’t mean you can’t participate in other ways. Swinging isn’t always a – excuse the pun – tit-for-tat endeavor. – p46, _Advisor_, _Playboy_, Jul. 2015


----------



## darren8221

You have a number of expressions you can use:

1. 性慾凌駕理智
2. 精蟲衝腦（or in Taiwanese, 潲（洨, sperm）衝腦）
3. 大頭被小頭控制


----------

